# 7.2 wrong filesystem size



## scottishfly (Jun 13, 2009)

I am installing freebsd on my areca 1230 raid 4.5T.  During sysinstall the correct drive size and respective filesystem allocations seem to be correct (/usr is allocated around 4.5T).  Although when I restart the computer and call df the allocation for /usr is substantially less around 500G.  Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## mk (Jun 13, 2009)

by default freebsd reserve 8% of the fs size


----------



## scottishfly (Jun 13, 2009)

I am missing  a lot more then 8% i am missing almost 4 terabytes of space.


----------



## mk (Jun 13, 2009)

ops  i read as you have 4T but 500G are missing


----------



## scottishfly (Jun 13, 2009)

after further investigation i have concluded that it is not a driver issue based off of the fact that the boot cd and the freebsd partition are loading the same drivers.  Which is leaves either a disk geometry issue or a motherboard issue that i can think of... granted i am a super newb.


----------



## mk (Jun 13, 2009)

try configurations with 1,2,3,4T and see when problem appears.
it's can be bios or controller fault.
that's from me


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 13, 2009)

how did you partion your disk?
If you used sysinstall default (fdisk), then you should know about mbr limits.

I suggest you use GPT partitions
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1305

if you make fresh install make gpt partitions and fallow this guide, to install system
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538

you can create gpt partitions either with gpt or gpart (which will become default in FBSD8)


----------



## scottishfly (Jun 14, 2009)

killasmurf thank you for your reply.  It was indeed related to the mbr limitations.  I have found a suitable solution and i thank you for your help.


----------



## IrishWristwatch (Jun 14, 2011)

scottishfly said:
			
		

> killasmurf thank you for your reply.  It was indeed related to the mbr limitations.  I have found a suitable solution and i thank you for your help.



What's the solution?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

IrishWristwatch said:
			
		

> What's the solution?



Read post #7.


----------

